# Looking for used tanks in St. Louis?



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Check w/ my friend - he's got a 70gal, hood/4HO or VHO fluorescents, stand, chemicals etc. etc. along w/ a 55/stand, 2x30H tanks, some 10g tanks, regular hoods, some HOB filters, a python... more - it's a moving sale, pretty much.
Check here:Reef Central Online Community - 70 gal reef tank with lights


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

*Updated description:*

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1057208


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

*Last punt, I promise (But there's pictures now!)*


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a friend in that area, but I don't know if she'd want to clean it up to convert it back to FW.

The photos would be much more effective if he would have taken a moment to wipe the salt and dust off the canopy, stand, etc. 

Anyway, it looks like a pretty good price over all.


----------

